# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu > [ubuntu] goto line "x" in nano

## gerreth

Hi, while trying to configure ldap, tail -f told me I made some mistakes at line 107. 

I read the man pages of nano, but i can't find the function or hotkey to jump to a certain line.


Thx Gerreth

----------


## taurus

You can open it up at that specific line with



```
nano +107 filename
```

----------


## gerreth

> You can open it up at that specific line with
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> nano +107 filename
> ```



Thanks!

*I managed to solve problem as well! One step closer to fully configured ldap  :Capital Razz: *

----------


## jcfiala

If you hit Ctrl-_, then you'll get a prompt to enter a line number.

(On my keyboards, that means holding down the ctrl key, the shift key, and then hitting the -/_ key that's to the right of the nine.)

----------


## NetDoc

> If you hit Ctrl-_, then you'll get a prompt to enter a line number.
> 
> (On my keyboards, that means holding down the ctrl key, the shift key, and then hitting the -/_ key that's to the right of the nine.)


That was incredibly useful! Thanks!!!

----------


## mucho_maze

> If you hit Ctrl-_, then you'll get a prompt to enter a line number.
> 
> (On my keyboards, that means holding down the ctrl key, the shift key, and then hitting the -/_ key that's to the right of the nine.)


Thank you! The shortcuts in this editor seem a bit "hidden" to me.

----------


## matt_symes

Old thread. Closed

----------

